# Menthol Flavour



## Candy (23/11/16)

Hi All

Maybe a dumb question but here we go... So I decided to buy menthol flavour liquid because I am used to smoking menthol cigs. Bought Twisp VG Mentha and also tried the Polar Mint BUT the menthol flavour is NOT STRONG ENOUGH its a background thing only... I need a flavour as strong as in menthol cigs. Is there anything I can disolve in my bottle with the liquid maybe?


----------



## RichJB (23/11/16)

Menthol concentrate?


----------



## Soutie (23/11/16)

you could always get a bottle of menthol concentrate from one of the DIY vendors and add a percent or two to the juice.


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Candy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Maybe a dumb question but here we go... So I decided to buy menthol flavour liquid because I am used to smoking menthol cigs. Bought Twisp VG Mentha and also tried the Polar Mint BUT the menthol flavour is NOT STRONG ENOUGH its a background thing only... I need a flavour as strong as in menthol cigs. Is there anything I can disolve in my bottle with the liquid maybe?


Yip, you could buy a little bottle of menthol concentrate here or elsewhere and just add some drops to the juice in your bottle. What volume of juice in the bottle? So we can try to advise of how many drops to add.


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Hi @Candy 

You can get some menthol concentrate from any of the DIY vendors and put a few drops of it into a tankful of juice, then shake it. Will increase the menthol flavour dramatically. 

I use Vapour Mountain's menthol concentrate in this way and it has helped a lot to mentholise many juices. It can be very strong so just a few drops is necessary. For example, in a 1.8ml Evod tank i would put in about 5 drops. Or in a more powerful device, a ratio even less than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (23/11/16)

There can be a few different reasons why you getting muted flavours. Firstly what setup are you vaping on? Are you actually producing clouds - if not you may be smoking at too low watts. Try some of these recipes:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/
My favourite as this time is @VapeSnow 's Creamy Mint
A very flavorful Mint thats not too harsh until you really inhale it.
I used to smoke Marlboro Blue Ice and vaping some of these recipes is way better.


----------



## Candy (23/11/16)

Hi
The bottle is 20ml. I dont know the tank size. Where in Pretoria do I get menthol concentrate? The pharmacy sells small mentol crystals I wonder if it is water soluble....


----------



## Candy (23/11/16)

gdigitel said:


> There can be a few different reasons why you getting muted flavours. Firstly what setup are you vaping on? Are you actually producing clouds - if not you may be smoking at too low watts. Try some of these recipes:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/
> My favourite as this time is @VapeSnow 's Creamy Mint
> A very flavorful Mint thats not too harsh until you really inhale it.
> I used to smoke Marlboro Blue Ice and vaping some of these recipes is way better.



I use the beginners hardware I guess it is not powerful enough. I am not vaping with you big guys yet...


----------



## Candy (23/11/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, you could buy a little bottle of menthol concentrate here or elsewhere and just add some drops to the juice in your bottle. What volume of juice in the bottle? So we can try to advise of how many drops to add.



20ml bottle


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

@Candy try find a bottle of Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain... if you like menthol then this juice can be added to any juice to convert it to a menthol vape and it's a powerful juice you may even vape as is...

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...r-mountain-premium-e-liquid-30ml-menthol-ice/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb (23/11/16)

Or, use at your own risk, go to the chemist and buy some menthol crystals.
R80 will buy you virtually a lifetime supply.

Mix with a little bit of PG to create your own concentrate.

Been using this DIY concoction in my AIO and so far no negative effects on the coils/lungs etc.

The pros : cheap, mix to your own strength
The cons : some DIY'ing required, if the crystals don't all dissolve there ?may? be some negative effects to your coils/wicking/love life

EDIT : Just to clarify - this makes a concentrate that you can then add to whatever juice you want - DO NOT VAPE ON ITS OWN (feels like a sherman take driving over your lungs, reversing, doing a 180, firing a few rounds the wheel/tread spinning it out of there - but what a breath afterwards)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/16)

Candy said:


> 20ml bottle


Start with just 2 drops, shake well and try. Add more drops if you need. I think Blck Vapour is in Pretoria, maybe contact them, but their shipping rate is only R45 for Pretoria.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Candy (23/11/16)

I found THE VAPERY in Montana but they have no concentrates. They have Craft Vapour's Polar Express liquid though. AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM USING AN E CIGARETTE AND NOT A VAPORIZER......... So no wonder I have all these cravings for normal cigs.
Aggeneeeee. Someone moaned about Eleaf starter kit saying the coil lasted 3 days only..... How much do coils cost? Some of those vaporizers look tricky need a diagnostic auto mechanic to understand it.
As someone new to vaping I SURE struggle a lot


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Pop into http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/ and have a chat to the guys in the shop @Candy! They will be able to help and give you good advice!

@Vapers Corner 
Shop 12, Ground Floor
Equestria Shopping Centre, 12 furrow rd (corner Furrow rd & Simon Vermooten rd, Just off the N4 highway)
Equestria
Pretoria East

Contact No: 010 110 1060

Trading hours:

Monday - Friday: 09:00 - 19:00
Saturday: 09:00 - 18:00
Sunday/Public Holidays: 10:00 - 14:00

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Candy (23/11/16)

craigb said:


> Or, use at your own risk, go to the chemist and buy some menthol crystals.
> R80 will buy you virtually a lifetime supply.
> 
> Mix with a little bit of PG to create your own concentrate.
> ...


lol thats funny


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (23/11/16)

Hey @Candy, I buy my menthol from clyrolinx.

The menthol is strong and awesome and gives you that cold throat hit. Actually smoking it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/11/16)

Xxx and Tropical Ice are nice stong menthol vapes as well from Vapour mountain. Also have a look at the chilled range at www.e-cig.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (25/11/16)

Two great places to get concentrates online are blckvapour and Carlos's concoctions. For Menthol juices, you can have a look at the various juice producers on the forum, there's a great selection to choose from.Don't let the 'complexity' scare you off. Vaping is a great and there are loads of people you can contact for help and advice.


----------

